# Royal Resorts & "Discovery Privileges" Points



## venturarose (May 6, 2015)

Royal Resorts ( Royal Sands, Cancun, Caribbean, Islander, Hacienda) 

We are former Royal Mayan owners and in March booked a couple nights at the Grand Residence and then exchanged into Royal Islander for a week.

We attended the presentation for the points program called "Discovery Privileges" and husband bought 122K points to be used by March 2017. 

Today i picked three different weeks & different resorts and called to reserve... and surprise nothing open. 

Has anyone bought one of these packages  and had any luck making a reservation ? 

thanks !


----------



## tschwa2 (May 6, 2015)

It sounds like they _might_ be RCI points?  How much did you pay and where are you looking to travel?


----------



## ilene13 (May 6, 2015)

They were offering that deal when we were there weeks 14/15.  They said it had nothing to do with RCI.  We did not get it but a friend did, but he said he would only buy if they guaranteed him week 11 for 2016.  They actually booked it for him, so he bought.


----------



## Former Cruiser (May 7, 2015)

We were at RH a couple of weeks ago and were offered the same package.  What appealed to us was, "You can stay 4 consecutive weeks." We didn't purchase because we wouldn't have been able to use 4 weeks in a row it in the 24 months + 6 month period that would have started when we were there because we are really interested in staying the 4 consecutive weeks.  However, the date of my husband's retirement would work with the package if they offer it to us again when we go to RS in December. A nice month in Cancun would be a great retirement trip.

The cost was $2,695 for 12,245 points if you financed it with them for 4.5%.  If you paid cash, charge card, it was $2,573.73.  Or $1,975 for 7,915 points.  On your first stay it included 40% off food and beverages, 40% off at the Spa, $1,000 in resort credits and $200 off tours.  So if you stayed 4 consecutive weeks it should count as one stay? Not sure.  

They gave us a sheet for each resort that showed the point cost in 5 different "seasons". Only 2 of the seasons had the availability to be able to stay 4 consecutive weeks. The rest of the seasons, at most, offered 2 consecutive weeks.

I have all the information and would be happy to scan it and email it to anyone.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ilene13 (May 7, 2015)

Former Cruiser said:


> We were at RH a couple of weeks ago and were offered the same package.  What appealed to us was, "You can stay 4 consecutive weeks." We didn't purchase because we wouldn't have been able to use 4 weeks in a row it in the 24 months + 6 month period that would have started when we were there because we are really interested in staying the 4 consecutive weeks.  However, the date of my husband's retirement would work with the package if they offer it to us again when we go to RS in December. A nice month in Cancun would be a great retirement trip.
> 
> The cost was $2,695 for 12,245 points if you financed it with them for 4.5%.  If you paid cash, charge card, it was $2,573.73.  Or $1,975 for 7,915 points.  On your first stay it included 40% off food and beverages, 40% off at the Spa, $1,000 in resort credits and $200 off tours.  So if you stayed 4 consecutive weeks it should count as one stay? Not sure.
> 
> ...



That is the same deal that they offered us.  If you stayed 4 consecutive weeks it would count as 1 stay.


----------



## venturarose (May 7, 2015)

venturarose said:


> Royal Resorts ( Royal Sands, Cancun, Caribbean, Islander, Hacienda)
> 
> We are former Royal Mayan owners and in March booked a couple nights at the Grand Residence and then exchanged into Royal Islander for a week.
> 
> ...


Morning, Thank you for the replys...

I am absolutely thrilled to share that the Royals ( Kimmie) just called me and booked Royal Sands Beach Front (BF) villa for week 16 and an ocean view suite for the following week at the Hacienda with the Discovery Privileges points. 

I was hoping for beach front at the Hacienda but gosh why fuss ? ! 

We paid cash for the 12245 points - they are not RCI points... and it was under 2000.00.  I like that everything will be 40% off for those two weeks and we still have another couple of weeks worth of points. 

Happy with the purchase ...whoop whoop


----------



## venturarose (May 7, 2015)

venturarose said:


> Morning, Thank you for the replys...
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled to share that the Royals ( Kimmie) just called me and booked Royal Sands Beach Front (BF) villa for week 16 and an ocean view suite for the following week at the Hacienda with the Discovery Privileges points.
> 
> ...


just noticed 122K - now wouldnt that be nice ... it was 12k


----------



## venturarose (May 7, 2015)

booking the trip - right then and there was so smart !


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2015)

venturarose said:


> just noticed 122K - now wouldnt that be nice ... it was 12k



The 122k is what threw me off.  Those kind of numbers belong with RCI points or Wyndham points.


----------



## rociol (May 27, 2015)

Are they selling points at the Royals?
Do you need any other commitment other than buying the points?
I would love to see the point chart for the resorts.


----------



## Gussie (Dec 17, 2015)

We are at the Haciendas now, and just purchased the 12,245 points package.

We are also very happy with this offer.  We were able to get the weeks we wanted (3 consecutive weeks beachfront at Royal Cancun).  And if we want to change there is a nominal fee to cancel ($29) and we get all the points back.


----------



## Carta (Dec 17, 2015)

Gussie said:


> We are at the Haciendas now, and just purchased the 12,245 points package.
> 
> We are also very happy with this offer.  We were able to get the weeks we wanted (3 consecutive weeks beachfront at Royal Cancun).  And if we want to change there is a nominal fee to cancel ($29) and we get all the points back.



Gussie, Have u ever been to Royal Cancun?   There is a BIG difference from Hacienda...Just sayin


----------



## Gussie (Dec 17, 2015)

Carta,
Thanks for the heads up about Royal Cancun.
We have been there 3 times but not in the past 4 years.
Do you think it has changed much since then?


----------



## Carta (Dec 17, 2015)

Gussie said:


> Carta,
> Thanks for the heads up about Royal Cancun.
> We have been there 3 times but not in the past 4 years.
> Do you think it has changed much since then?



Last time I was there 7-8 years ago.  And we were actually staying at Casa Maya (next door)..Was not impressed w/ R-Cancun.. In comparison to Hacienda:::No comparison.. Hacienda was nice, but waaaaay too far from any type of action...I love Cancun; not Playa del Carmen..

ps...We stay at Royal Islander and Caribbean in CUN....Works for us..


----------



## Gussie (Dec 17, 2015)

We like them all, although for different reasons.
It comes down to how you want to spend the points.  Haciendas can "cost" alot more than the other resorts for the same week and unit size.


----------



## randster2 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am staying my last day at the grand bliss Riviera Maya.  I am interested in buying a discovery package at the  Royal resorts.  I am staying close to the Royal haciendas. I am trying to reach the Royal Haciendas to buy a discovery package Before I leave tomorrow. Does anyone have a contact email? I'm not sure how to call them because I'm in Mexico now. Thanks.


----------



## buceo (Feb 11, 2016)

The main operator number is 52 998 881 0100

On their web site, royalresorts.com you can try the "chat"

Also there is this site
http://royalreservations.com/en


----------

